# My 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE LE



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I Finally got some pic up of my ride. Also have included pictures of my custom fabricated Cold Air Intake.

My Ride


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet ride


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

nice trunk,
lots of people talk about doing that, but few actually do it (to my knowledge anyway).

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *nice trunk,
> lots of people talk about doing that, but few actually do it*


Seems to be the case with a lot of mods...

Anyway, nice ride, man, looks like you've done some good work on her!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good Stuff


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice work bro... Whats next?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The trunk thing was fun to do, but pretty much useless. I had to brace the two pillars, to keep it from dinging up my rear. So the same day I did it, I got rid of it. 

As for whats next, im kinda in a creative block. I cant really think of anything that is in my price range that i would like to do at the moment. Im still searching for a front bumper to play around with. Still trying to convince every sentra driver with a black rear brake assembally piece to trade me..lol isnt working to well. Mine is red and i just do not like it. But this week end i think im gonna go get some mesh, and do some experiments with my bumper. I like to think of it as this " If i can build, it why should i buy it?" Thats pretty much how i think about everything, and let me tell you the wife hates it. She wanted to buy an expensive entertainment center for like $300, i was like um no, i can make it better for less.......lol

So fellas if this was you ride, what would you do next?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Make a little flyer about getting rid of the trunk thing, and every time you see an XE just put it in the windshield wiper or hand it to the driver. 
Get a Lucino grill. Thats my next move (aahh the secrets out). It makes for easier Halo/projector/clear/stealth etc. yadayada.

Seth


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Great idea Seth, im gonna make some up right now. As for the grill, i really like the stock grill. I just added a picture of my front end on the 1st page. I have the 99 grill.


----------

